# DIY tank divider out of...



## vette91 (May 27, 2011)

Old screen from windows? We had to get our window screens replaced after a hailstorm. Can I use that instead of the "mesh" to create a divider?
I'd clean it well obviously. Could that create any problems?


----------



## kathstew (Feb 23, 2011)

I think those window meshes are made of metal?
If they are, you can't use it, because it will rust in the water. 
Also, I find the screen mesh kinda flimsy, like it doesn't stand straight very well, whereas the craft mesh is sturdier, and stands up straighter making for a better divider in my opinion.


----------



## MaggieLynn (Jun 24, 2011)

how would one make a tank divider using the craft mesh for a 5 gal?


----------



## kathstew (Feb 23, 2011)

MaggieLynn said:


> how would one make a tank divider using the craft mesh for a 5 gal?


Here's a tutorial 
http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/diy-aquarium/diy-aquarium-tank-dividers-21866/


----------



## MaggieLynn (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks!!!!!!!!!!!  I currently have 6 tanks and would like to reduce it to 5 by buying another 5 gal, for my boys in 1 gals.


----------



## bby1984 (Jul 18, 2011)

If the window screening that you are talking about using is vinyl than yes it is aquarium safe. Vinyl screening is often used in salt water aquariums under crushed coral when an undergravel filter is used. This prevents the gravel from falling beneath the filter grateing. Anyway, the vinyl is aquarium safe but I have no idea how you would build a stabilizing frame for it. =\


----------



## Neelie (Feb 18, 2010)

id be very weary of using materials in fish tanks. i soaked my mesh in water for weeks to make sure it was safe to use. so before risking anything, id actually just use crafting mesh which is a popular option  and safe.

i made a tutorial a while ago. its in my sig.
personally i would alwyas glue a divider into the tank to avoid it from collapsing etc. wouldnt risk my fish killing each other :-(


----------



## regalesse (Jun 5, 2011)

the fiberglass screen material is safe. i use that material in my guppy breeding pens. it has not harmed them yet.


----------

